# My microskiff



## csrockcrusher (Jan 15, 2007)

[/img]
It is a Indian river with full floor and front deck 







[/img]


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice looking setup.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's a neat little skiff!


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Is that the 14' with the tunnel? I have that same boat if so. Would love to know how it does with an 8hp.


----------



## csrockcrusher (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks yes it is the 14 with tunnel it does 13mph loaded with gear and two guys plus its heavy with the floor. The motor is to high for speed also full throttle it cavitates.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I fixed the cavitation issue on my tunnel going to a 4 blade cupped prop. The smaller diameter rides in the tunnel better.


----------



## csrockcrusher (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks I will have to try that


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Thanks yes it is the 14 with tunnel it does 13mph loaded with gear and two guys plus its heavy with the floor. The motor is to high for speed also full throttle it cavitates.


Well you have certainly given me some ideas. I don't see me putting an 8 on mine, but a 5 or 6 would more than move it as fast as I'd wanna go in it.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I also live in Spring Hill where do you fish?


----------



## csrockcrusher (Jan 15, 2007)

I usually fish Chaz or Aripeka. You? Also I'm kind of up in the air as to a boat selection at this time i also have a 19ft Carolina skiff which I feel does not do the job as far a getting shallow and I have a 22ft wellcraft I'm trying to decide if I were to get rid of them the best choice of boat for fishing where we do


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Fish alot out of Hudson, been spending alot of time in filmans last few weeks, and the bite is real good right now. I've been finding reds from singles to schools holding up to 15 fish and all slot fish. The deep pot holes are holding trout 25 inches plus. I also spend alot of time on the weeki wachee river to relax. If you see a green gen 1 copperhead or a blue suv 17 say hi.


----------



## csrockcrusher (Jan 15, 2007)

That's good I have only fished Fillmans a few times I feel it's best there with bait I 90per lure fish. I'm hoping in the next few weeks to have my Carolina skiff done i just purchased a tower for it. Maybe I'll run into you sometime would like to see your boats.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice skiff! Are they still being produced?


----------



## csrockcrusher (Jan 15, 2007)

I believe so they are like a canoe when you get them. They are not as stable as a gheenoe though


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> I believe so they are like a canoe when you get them. They are not as stable as a gheenoe though


Yep, it's a flat stern canoe with a tunnel bottom. I was actually shocked to see your pic with an 8hp on yours. I can't imagine more than a 5hp on mine. 

It is very stable for a canoe though. I can stand on an icechest in the middle and cast all day without any tippy-ness.


----------



## csrockcrusher (Jan 15, 2007)

Well the floor makes it a lot heavier and when the floor was put in a support from floor to transom was also made to support the 8hp better


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

I can buy that. But I'm still not going over a 5hp on that thing. I think that would be a perfect rig if a floor was added with foam underneath and a transom brace installed.


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

This is an awesome rig. This is exactly what i have been imagining for my Canoe.


----------

